# Broken bones after shtf ...



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

What would you do ? There isn't X-Rays anymore so how can you determine the seriousness of the break ? If it is just a hairline fracture how can you make a cast ? How would you numb the pain without wasting all your meds? What if you had to have it reset !? Please help !


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

The most common symptoms of a break are swelling, discoloration, deformity and crepitis and some times the bone protrudes through the skin. You don't need an x ray to observe the signs and symptoms of a broken bone. If these signs and symptoms are observed the affected limb should be splinted.... boards, sticks, broom handles, magazines or newspapers will do.... and the the limb should be immobilized with a sling. As for pain killers you may not have them other than some whiskey or herbal medicines. If you are by yourself in a remote location a broken bone could be a death sentence


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

well there is Xrays, just not maybe for some. The machines aren't going anywhere, just the people that know how to use them. I use them and CT everyday and with a generator you could have it working fine. For a limb fx though, it would be helpful but wouldn't be needed. The bone is reset utilizing anatomical form and function. If its a simple fx, then manipulation to reapproximate the bone will be key. A comminuted fx will likley be the most difficult be cause of the amount of internal bleeding and swelling. It's pretty much a bag of bones. Development of compartment syndrome would be a major point to watch out for in this situation. Compound fx, would likewise be difficult for the average person to deal with because of the soft tissue injury. The good news is that as long as the periosteal bed is still intact, the bone will desire to heal over a 90 day period. The basics are immobolization and trying to get the bone restored to its original position and holding it there for 6 weeks until a strong callus or direct bone healing can occur. Use a splint, fashion a cast with gauze and plaster - just like playing with paper mache. It's not that difficult. You can also buy forming splints that just use an ace wrap.

If it were just a sprain or simple stress fracture, over treating it with immobilization, isn't going to harm you. It just might make the joint sore and less mobile for a while. 

As for the pain. the safest way if just to deal with it and be fast. If its bad enough, the person will pass out. Getting the person intoxicated, is a risk for a few reasons. If the person has other injuries, you may mask signs of those conditions beginning to worsen. Ethanol also reeks havoc on your ability to clot. Continued bleeding into a closed space will result in a horribly worsening pain, followed by a late sign of loss of distal pulse in that limb. Unless your skilled at fasciotomies, the limb is now a goner and likely the person will succomb as well. Regional blocks are useful and cheap if you have the training, but few people in medical specialties practise them with much regularity. Short lived sedation is what is commonly used. I routinely use deep sedation and general in my office and would likely still be able to find it no matter what.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

to tell if a bone is broken you need to look at the "matching" bone. if the are the same length, the bones are probably set. if one is longer than the other you will have to pull traction and try to set the bones. 
as for setting a bone, it will be hard to make sure the bones are properly aligned without an xray. making sure that the bone is as straight as possible will have to be done by sight. 
flour and plaster can be used for a cast. wrap the area in cotton cloth over the break (two or three layers would be best). make a mix of the flour or plaster and add strips of cloth or paper to the paste. apply to the break area until thick enough to hold shape. let dry and then keep dry. the cast should stay on for a couple of weeks. replace cast as needed for a total of about six weeks.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

There is one way to tell if it is broken, I've never done it but they say if you use a tuning fork and place it next to the break it will increase pain giving you a clear indication that there is a break and not just a sprain, strain or bruise.

http://voices.yahoo.com/use-tuning-fork-tell-if-child-has-bone-2920780.html?cat=25

In fact there is a thread about it here:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/tuning-forks-diagnose-broken-bones-9210/


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I broke the middle 3 toes on my foot.
Wasted 1600 dollars. Just didn't quite know how to react to "it will heal, it will heal, it will heal" from my family doctor!!

He couldn't just say--hey, don't waste your money!!! Just get you a boot.
Nothing can be done for those toes by a person---it will heal all by itself!!!

And that was AFTER he looked at the ER x-rays.
Will know next time!!vract:


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

Mase92 said:


> There is one way to tell if it is broken, I've never done it but they say if you use a tuning fork and place it next to the break it will increase pain giving you a clear indication that there is a break and not just a sprain, strain or bruise.
> 
> http://voices.yahoo.com/use-tuning-fork-tell-if-child-has-bone-2920780.html?cat=25
> 
> ...


yeah it works, thats how they were able to figure out that i had broke my foot in afghanistan


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

When I broke my leg the rescue guy put an inflatable splint on it. These can be purchased on Amazon for little money $20-$50. It would make a lot of since to buy a few for your FAK or BOB


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Mase92 said:


> There is one way to tell if it is broken, I've never done it but they say if you use a tuning fork and place it next to the break it will increase pain giving you a clear indication that there is a break and not just a sprain, strain or bruise.
> 
> http://voices.yahoo.com/use-tuning-fork-tell-if-child-has-bone-2920780.html?cat=25
> 
> ...


The tuning fork technique works well, once you learn to use it. Look up a copy (if you can find it) of Maurice King's medical books, written for third world countries, for improving health care in places without electricity (for example). "Primary Surgery" "Primary Child Care" "Medical Laboratory for Developing Countries" and others were written back in the 60s and 70s and are excellent resources on how to give medical care in austere conditions. Excellent resources for the medical-prepper....still available used from Amazon and other internet sellers of used books. I especially found there directions for making medical instruments interesting...


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

JayJay said:


> I broke the middle 3 toes on my foot.
> Wasted 1600 dollars. Just didn't quite know how to react to "it will heal, it will heal, it will heal" from my family doctor!!
> 
> He couldn't just say--hey, don't waste your money!!! Just get you a boot.
> ...


Broken toes suck, no question about that one! That is the worst pain I have ever felt! My brother and I were playing hackey sack back in the day (Mid 80's) he had shoes on and I did not. We both went to kick the hackey sack at the same time, needless to say my shoeless foot lost, broke all except the pinky toe on my right foot, couldn't walk right for a couple of months from the pain! It sucked! Since then though I have been very protective of my feet, life lesson I guess.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I walked into a door while walking around the house in the dark. I hit the solid wood door so hard that it knocked me backwards onto my back. I stumbled around my factory for several weeks and the pain never got any better. Went to my family doctor and I said that "I think I may have broken a few toes". He said "you would not be walking around with broken toes, I will send you down to get some X-rays to make sure". He told me to walk down the hallway about 100 yards to the X-ray. The X-ray tach said that I had broke a few toes. They rolled me back down the hall way to the exam room to wait for the doctor. When he came in he didn't say anything other then "let me show you how to tape up your toes correctly to get them to heal". I asked him if I was going to have to wear one of those wood soled shoes and he said "only pussies wear those". He went on to say that if the toes are taped up correctly then that is all that's needed.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I know two people who have broken their toes in the last 2 days...get out....:dunno:


----------

